# I Moved out on Wednesday



## BRUNIC (Jan 21, 2013)

Some of you may have read some of my earlier threads, as the separation subject has been looming for about 8 weeks now. As of last Wed the 6th I spent my first nigh in my apartment. My story is a classic walk away wife syndrome. _I have been reading divorce busting and will likely hire an on phone coach to help me employ the 180._ If any one has feed back on this please chime in. I'm in as good of a place as I can be considering the situation. I know if D day comes life will go on, but it doesn't change the fact that my family as it stands is what I love and want. I have reconnected with old friends and picked up the drums again to help keep me sane. My place is very close to home which makes it easy with my son and his school. I will have him half the time, which works out great and minimizes day care as well. I have done real well at not initiating contact or talking about problems, I never ask of her plans, or where abouts. With that being said I don't blow her off, so I hope I'm not screwing this up. All though this whole thing of separation was her wish, she drug her feet for two days after the paper work cleared for the apartment. I had to pin her down on WTF we were doing, because the unit would be given to the next in line if I did not reply. She was instant I find a month to month, rather than a lease. She is both texting and phoning me somewhat regularly, with just casual conversation no different than if we were under the same roof as a normal married couple. She has also asked if her I and our son could meet for dinner over this weekend. She has also admitted to me more than once including last night that this is real rough. Her exact text lat night was " having a hard time" I was asleep so I did reply today with an honest answer "I had a very rough day as well, I miss you quite a bit." Nothing further was said between us on that subject . I think she would be considered the cake eater, and nothing about this feels like a normal break up. She bears a great deal of resentment, and is also very stubborn. I feel that she forces her self not to allow her feelings of us to overcome her anger, and in her mind if she does she some how is loosing....at least thats my assessment.


----------



## BRUNIC (Jan 21, 2013)

There is no magic answer or crystal ball, but I'm hopeful to hear from others if nothing else for conversation sake. I miss my best friend and this is *sooo dam hard.*


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hang in there. They say that the only thing harder in life is the loss of a child, in terms of divorce. I sometimes wish there was a switch to turn my feelings off but then I realize I wouldn't feel the elated highs either.


----------

